

Learning to Program Is a Loser's Game - yawaramin
http://www.cs.uni.edu/~wallingf/blog/archives/monthly/2015-03.html#e2015-03-10T16_45_16.htm

======
mrcactu5

      With practice and time, we can develop the 
      discipline and skills necessary to making bold, winning moves. 
    

This is the difference between Winning and Losing game.

He uses chess but it reminds me of Go. Many people are very proud merely to
learn the rules... then comes a long phase (where I am still at) where the
game reduces to two people clobbering reach other and somebody wins (mostly by
chance). As you move up the ladder, the players are more skilled and the role
of chance diminishes. After a certain point (usually called 1 dan), both
players are skilled enough to implement the most basic strategies and avoid
the most common mistakes. Then it becomes the beautiful game of skill we hear
so much about.

~~~
yawaramin
Hmm ... that sounds like martial arts!

